# flare up



## Mosey (Jun 23, 2001)

I found my Fibromyalgia was not as severe just lately - I have been taking guaifenesin and nortriptyline. However, I went out for dinner on Saturday and had more alcohol than usual and my fibro has been 10 times worse - anybody else noticed a bad flare after drinking alcohol. Also my urine seems green - does anybody know why this shoudl be.


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi Mosey,I usully donï¿½t get worse, but I can get restless legs instead. Why this happens I donï¿½t know...Have you checked with a doc about you urine? Do you always have green urine? Maybe you have eaten something with blue colour, your medicin for example?/Mio


----------

